# Seinfeld HD DVD?



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

I was watching 50 first dates(Adam Sandler) and on the previews it showed Seinfeld box set in HDTV. Is this possible and how would you play it?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Its a markerting term that you can find on several DVDs these days. All it means is the master was done in HD Resolution, but it has been downconverted and encoder for standard 480 DVD.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

BFG you ruined my night, but thanks for the info.


----------

